# Stretchy transfers



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Any suggestions for plastisol transfers that stretch well? I was looking at some sample shirts today (the SanMar rep swung by) and they made mention of needing to add stretch additive to the ink if screen printing on the shirts. I took note, but since I don't screen print (yet), I figured I would look into whether that was possible for transfers? 

Thus far I have ordered transfers from Silver Mountain and Barber and Co. Been happy with both. Pricing is good depending on colors/quantities. I've just noticed that on my womens shirts, the images always tear. They don't fall off. They just stretch apart.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Something I have done in the past is slightly pre-stretch women's shirts and press while stretched to prevent that cracking when the shirt is worn, especially if the women tend be 'ample'. I did it by sliding the shirt over a piece of hardboard. The board will bow slightly under the heat but is otherwise unaffected, you want the smooth side facing up (under the transfer). This technique works very well with ribbed shirts. It also helps prevent image distortion.


----------



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

Transfer Express offers a product called ElastiPrints that is designed to stick and stretch on cotton and poly garments.


----------



## BBQAthens (Sep 3, 2014)

Magna Transfers (based out of Atlanta I think) is offering a water based, screenprinted or digital very stretchy soft hand system of transfers, I just passed that onto someone else earlier today and our shop just started using them.


----------



## BBQAthens (Sep 3, 2014)

They work really well on dark fabrics and dryfit and blended tees. We are happy


----------

